# A Very Interesting Project



## pubrunner (25 Oct 2011)

I've seen a bike for sale on Ebay - it'd make a marvellous Winter project; in my case, make that Spring & Summer too !

If you like bike & engines, why not combine the two interests in this project :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280760703678&clk_rvr_id=276552649739

Owner reckons it is 60 years old; I reckon it is 80+ years old.

I bet it'd have a very high grin  factor !

It'd love it; but Mrs pubrunner would kill me. Besides, I've already got a tandem.

Mind you, I haven't got a motorbike !


----------



## numbnuts (25 Oct 2011)

That's nice


----------



## tyred (25 Oct 2011)

Oh, I want, but probably can't afford 




Now, where's my sawn-off


----------



## Mozzy (25 Oct 2011)

What a great project to get stuck into. Go for it






Mozzy


----------



## pubrunner (25 Oct 2011)

Imagine going to the petrol station to fill it up !  

Looks as if it'd only take a couple of litres.

I wonder how fast it'd go, two up ?


----------



## pubrunner (25 Oct 2011)

Mozzy said:


> What a great project to get *stuck into*. Go for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There'd be something sharp, pointy and metallic stuck into me, if I did get it.

Having something like that, would allow all my eccentricities to come to the fore !


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Oct 2011)

It's certainly different. The dateless registration plate would be worth a few quid on it's own


----------



## pubrunner (25 Oct 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> It's certainly different. The *dateless registration plate would be worth a few quid* on it's own



Yes, it'd be a shame imo, if it just goes for the registration number.


----------



## Globalti (7 Dec 2011)

If an one-rider motorised bike is a moped, would that be a biped?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2011)

Hmmm ... one of the bidders is ' No longer registered with eBay' but (s)he contributed to pushing the price up before being booted off - I wouldn't be too happy about that if I made the winning bid!


----------



## pubrunner (8 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Hmmm ... one of the bidders is ' No longer registered with eBay' but *(s)he contributed to pushing the price up before being booted off* - I wouldn't be too happy about that if I made the winning bid!


 
I think this sort of thing happens quite frequently on Ebay; difficult to see how it may be tackled effectively.


----------

